# circle hooks



## Gildog (Jan 30, 2007)

What size circle hooks should be used for cats, from 1 pound up to 15 pounds or more? I have never used these hooks but like what I hear about how they work...hoping to learn from everyone's experiences!


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

5/0 to 8/0 will do just fine. Catfish are not hook shy and the larger sizes have plenty of gap for a hookup. I've switched to using circle hooks about 99% of the time now for cats and normally use a 6/0 but like the larger 8/0 hooks if I think I'm going to run into anything over 15 pounds.


----------



## Gildog (Jan 30, 2007)

Thanks very much, I need to buy some before this weekend!


----------



## Southwest Fisher (May 14, 2004)

The Gamagatsu(sp?) hooks are hard to find around Fargo, they always seem to be understocked at Scheels and I couldn't find a one at Gander last week, but they practically set themselves w/ cats and always seem to get a perfect hook right in the lips.

I agree w/ Gohon and usually go w/ 6/0 myself, saving the 8/0s until the big boys start biting.


----------



## foxpa (Jan 24, 2005)

I can't help you with size however we use them saltwater fishing. Almost all of the sailfish tournaments are circle hooks only, (this is all catch and release). Most of the fish are hooked in the corner of the mouth, not hooked deep or gut hooked. The most improtant thing to remember is don't set the hook! When the fish picks up the bait give him a few seconds and wind on the fish.. he should be hooked. Hard to get used to after a liftime of sticking them hard with the J hooks. Good Luck


----------



## schultz345 (Jan 8, 2007)

circle hooks are the best invention in the world for catfishing. its the only thing i use. i usually use 6/0


----------



## NightWarrior (May 2, 2007)

Goto Sportsmans Warehouse, They always have hooks or go to the Fargo bait Shop he usually has them in.


----------

